# Aλαίν Mπαντιού: Πατήρ, υιός και εξεγερσιακό πνεύμα



## somnambulist (Dec 6, 2010)

Aλαίν Mπαντιού: Πατήρ, υιός και εξεγερσιακό πνεύμα*

TOY BAΓΓEΛH MΠITΣΩPH*

Πέρυσι, ακριβώς στις 20 Nοεμβρίου 2009, ο Aλαίν Mπαντιού εξεφώνησε μια διάλεξη στο Γαλλικό Iνστιτούτο Aθηνών στο πλαίσιο ενός διεθνούς συνεδρίου, το οποίο αφορούσε τους «όρους της φιλοσοφίας» του και οργανώθηκε από το εν λόγω ίδρυμα και άλλους φορείς, μεταξύ των οποίων το περιοδικό αλήthεια και τις Eκδόσεις Πατάκη. H διάλεξή του -η οποία πρόκειται να δημοσιευθεί στο αμέσως επόμενο τεύχος του εν λόγω περιοδικού (σε δική μου μετάφραση)- είχε τον τίτλο «Φιλοσοφία και νεολαία του κόσμου».

Πριν από δύο χρόνια, στις 29 Iανουαρίου 2008, στον ίδιο χώρο, προσκαλεσμένος πάλι από το ίδιο ίδρυμα, το ίδιο περιοδικό και τον ίδιο εκδοτικό οίκο, o Aλαίν Mπαντιού είχε εκφωνήσει μιαν άλλη διάλεξη υπό τον τίτλο «H φιγούρα του στρατιώτη», «La figure du soldat».1 Kοινό γνώρισμα της ελληνικής δεξίωσης των δύο διαλέξεων είναι ο μηδενικός σχολιασμός τους είτε στον Tύπο είτε στα περιοδικά: εγράφησαν και μεταφράστηκαν τα πλείστα όσα για τον Mπαντιού, όχι όμως και για τις διαλέξεις.2 Συνεπώς η πρώτη ερώτηση που έρχεται στο νου είναι αφενός τι είπε ο Mπαντιού στη δεύτερη διάλεξή του, αφετέρου αν αυτό που είπε αφορούσε και το ελληνικό ακροατήριο.

Kάποιος έγραψε, σχετικά με τη δεύτερη διάλεξη, ότι «είναι θλιβερό να βλέπεις έναν ξεμωραμένο γέρο να [...] ανοίγει το στόμα του και να φθέγγεται μνημειώδεις ασυναρτησίες».3 Aυτές όμως οι «ασυναρτησίες» αφενός ήσαν ένα σαφέστατο και ευανάγνωστα συγκροτημένο κείμενο, αφετέρου αφορούσαν και την εξέγερση της ελληνικής νεολαίας, η οποία μάλιστα απασχόλησε διεθνώς και επί μήνες τον Tύπο, τα περιοδικά, πανεπιστημιακούς, συγγραφείς, διανοούμενους, πολιτειολόγους, καλλιτέχνες, μπλόγκερς κ.ά. Nαι, ο Mπαντιού εκτός των άλλων μίλησε ρητά, σχεδόν μετά από ένα χρόνο, και για τα «Δεκεμβριανά του 2008», για την εξέγερση της ελληνικής νεολαίας. (Mάλιστα είχε το θράσος να εκτεθεί και στην πατρίδα του δημοσιεύοντας και στα γαλλικά αυτές τις «ασυναρτησίες» -υπό τον τίτλο «H δυσφορία των υιών στην 'συγκαιρινή' κουλτούρα»-,4 με ελάχιστες αλλά κατ' εμέ σημαίνουσες προσθαφαιρέσεις, μεταξύ των οποίων η απάλειψη ή η απουσία της μνείας στα ελληνικά «Δεκεμβριανά του 2008». Eπ' αυτού θα είχα πολλά να πω, αλλά εδώ προέχουν πολλά άλλα).

Το υπόλοιπο εδώ


----------



## Elsa (Jan 28, 2011)

Σήμερα, Παρασκευή 28/1, 6:30 μμ στο αμφιθέατρο Μ.Α.Χ. του ΕΜΠ, φιλοξενείται ομιλία του Αλέν Μπαντιού, με τίτλο «Η κρίση του καπιταλισμού και η ιδέα του κομμουνισμού».
Οργανώνεται από τα περιοδικά Αληthεια, Ψυχιατρικά Τετράδια, Θέσεις και την εφημερίδα ΕΠΟΧΗ.
Θα υπάρχει παράλληλη μετάφραση στα ελληνικά. 
(από εδώ)


----------



## anef (Jan 31, 2011)

'Η νεολαία θα εξεγερθεί ξανά όπως τη δεκαετία του ΄60'
Άρθρο στο Βήμα για τον Μπαντιού (Το οποίο έχει μερικά πραγματολογικά λάθη όμως: ότι σπούδασε μαθηματικά, ενώ σπούδασε φιλοσοφία, και ότι το κορυφαίο έργο του είναι το «Από το είναι στο συμβάν», ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το έργο λέγεται «Το είναι και το συμβάν». Το άλλο είναι ελληνικός τίτλος μιας συλλογής από κείμενά του.)

Και ένα κείμενό του για τους μετανάστες.


----------

